# Hey



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello! Welcome!

Hmm, tips? Take it easy, don't hurt yourself. If you can, get yourself wrist guards and a butt pad. A helmet is pretty much required, but you can probably rent one.

Bend the knees, pressure on the front foot, turn. Stay aligned with the board, don't bend or twist at the waist. See @wrathfuldeity's creepy basement vid.

*Take lessons!*


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

So a small backyard hill and being pulled by a snowmobile... my advice is stay within your abilities if this will be the first time on a true mountain. Start with easy runs, see how you do before taking on anything more difficult.


----------



## Miranda Huber (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks you guys!!! :grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fun, learn how to fall, and efficiently strap in and get up, ride as much as possible, watch tips for getting off the chair and know the snow etiquette rules.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Take a lesson(s)!!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Take a lesson(s)!!!


So very much this! It may feel like two hours that you'll never get back, but you'll save many many more hours of frustration trying to figure out why you can't turn/stop/handle bumps/handle flats/etc.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> So very much this! It may feel like two hours that you'll never get back, but you'll save many many more hours of frustration trying to figure out why you can't turn/stop/handle bumps/handle flats/etc.


Yup!

Ftr,... wasn't trying to be a dick with that short, rather terse answer. Was just in a hurry to get back to the slopes for sum night riding & it *is* a very important point to make! 

Welcome to the addiction. :grin:


----------

